

Retrospectiva – Open Source Project Management Tool Based on Ruby - yadirosadi
http://blogupstairs.com/tools/retrospectiva-open-source-project-management-tool-based-on-ruby/
Retrospectiva is an free and open source, web-based project management and bug-tracking tool based on ruby. It is intended to assist the collaborative aspect of work carried out by software development teams through the use of blogs, a wiki and tickets.
======
mpd
The project looks dormant right now. There have been no changes in months; no
release in over a year.

direct link: <http://retrospectiva.org/overview>

